# Deer jerky marinade



## Hothollows (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello my fellow 2coolers. I'm trying to make some jerky and if anyone has any good marinade recipes y'all could share with me I would really appreciated. I like my jerky regular and or spicy without too much pepper. Thanks again. :texasflag


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Nesco plus Cajun Swamp Dust*

Here is my full proof recipe:

I use the regular Nesco seasoning:

http://www.nesco.com/products/Jerky-Spices-Jerky-Kits-and-Jerky-Seasonings/session_5e6ab4e9d2b7/

But my secret is I sprinkle the meat with some Cajun Swamp Dust, people go crazy for my beef jerky!

http://www.cajunwholesale.com/ccp51...102&cat=SEAFOOD_BOIL&catstr=HOME:SEAFOOD_BOIL

And for smoke flavor, I put my dehydrator next my smoker with a little fire and wood smoke.

BB


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Beef Sticks..*

I also make beef sticks with the same recipe.

BB


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Brother Bob said:


> I also make beef sticks with the same recipe.
> 
> BB


Do you put the beef sticks in the dehydrator also and if so for how long?


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Beef Sticks...*

Slab,

Yes, the beef sticks go in the dehydrator too. For about 4 hours.

BR


----------



## Hothollows (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is my full proof recipe:

I use the regular Nesco seasoning:

http://www.nesco.com/products/Jerky-..._5e6ab4e9d2b7/

But my secret is I sprinkle the meat with some Cajun Swamp Dust, people go crazy for my beef jerky!

http://www.cajunwholesale.com/ccp51/...E:SEAFOOD_BOIL

And for smoke flavor, I put my dehydrator next my smoker with a little fire and wood smoke.

BB

Do you sell the beef jerky? If so message me some prices and where I can go to get some of it. It looks delicious. I'd like to gets some. Thanks


----------



## Hothollows (Apr 24, 2013)

Brother Bob said:


> Here is my full proof recipe:
> 
> I use the regular Nesco seasoning:
> 
> ...


 Message me some prices I would like to try some of your beef jerky looks great thanks


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Selling?*

Hothollows, I have never sold any of my jerky, mostly give away to my friends here in Austin. But I have shipped some to some soldiers in Afganistan, Hawaii, Germany and other places.

I will shoot a PM to discuss further.

Here is my step by step instructions I posted in the past:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=374116

Bobby


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I used this recipe last month and the jerky turned out great.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/worth-county-deer-jerky/detail.aspx


----------



## Hothollows (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the recipes guys I'll give them a whirl and let y'all know how the jerky turns out.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Is there any differences between the dehydrators you use. I think my FIL bought me one a while back? It is pretty much a small one or would it be worth while to buy one of the newer ones from NESCO?

BTW, thanks for posting and responding to this thread!!!!:texasflag


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Answer...*

DaReelDaddy, I do not think there is any difference in the brand of dehydrators, they all get the the internal hot air temp to about 180 degrees. In fact I just replaced my Nesco one with this from Academy, and works just the same:

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ope...-jerkymaster-dehydrator/pid-27945?N=903862931

BB


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

perfect thanks!



Brother Bob said:


> DaReelDaddy, I do not think there is any difference in the brand of dehydrators, they all get the the internal hot air temp to about 180 degrees. In fact I just replaced my Nesco one with this from Academy, and works just the same:
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ope...-jerkymaster-dehydrator/pid-27945?N=903862931
> 
> BB


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

*Simple & quick marinade*

My coworkers use this recipe at work all the time and it tastes great. The marinade is super concentrated so 20 minutes of soaking is plenty.

Combine
- 4oz liquid smoke (any flavor, we use hickory)
-the smallest bottle of worchestershire(sp) sauce I believe its 4 or 5 oz
-1/2 cup of water
-3 TBSP of canning/pickling salt
-3 heaping TBSP of brown sugar
Stir to dissolve salt and brown sugar sometimes heating on the stove a little helps. put your pre sliced jerky into the marinade. Usually 3-4 pounds is about all you can do at one time. After 10 minutes stir the mixture to make sure everything gets seasoned. After 20 minutes we take out the jerky strips and load up the trays of the dehydrator. We will completely load the first tray, once you have done that get a paper towel and lightly press on the top side of the jerky tray, this will help remove any excess marinade. (this step is important, it will be over bearing if you leave the strips dripping wet) After I dry the first tray I season with coarse black pepper on the top side only. Make sure its coarse pepper and not the fine stuff. That way if little ones eat it they can easily rub of the bigger pepper and it won't be as hot. continue to load each tray, just as the first, remembering to use a paper towel, & to pepper each tier of the dehydrater. Load it up and let the dehydrating begin. time varies on jerky thickness but we are usually snacking in 4-5 hours. Sometimes longer on thicker pieces. Try it and let me know what you think, I like it because you can basically have your marinade finished in about the same amount of time it takes to read this recipe, Lol. Good luck & good eating Nick


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*beef sticks*

Curious, about how you form the beef sticks... I use the prepackaged, @ Academy, and add a few spices... comes out great!


----------



## Hothollows (Apr 24, 2013)

Brother Bob said:


> Hothollows, I have never sold any of my jerky, mostly give away to my friends here in Austin. But I have shipped some to some soldiers in Afganistan, Hawaii, Germany and other places.
> 
> I will shoot a PM to discuss further.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother bob 
The Jerkey is awesome. I haven't made mine yet but I appreciate you and all the other responses. I'm getting my dehydrator set up this week and I'll try my first solo batch I'll post the results once it's done. Thanks again for the jerky it's great. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Guys, I make jalapeno cheese sticks by grinding my venison or beef 2.5 lbs and 1lb of pork. mix together with the Lem snack stick original mix. Then add two jalapeno's finely chopped, and fold in 8oz of rough cut shredded cheddar cheese. I replace 1/2oz water that the seasoning calls for with liquid smoke. Then let mix set in fridge for a couple hours or overnight. place all in a jerky cannon from LEM products with a 3/8 nozzle. Put 19mm casing on the tube and squeeze into the casing. makes long strands. Put in oven or smoker no higher than 200 degrees and put meat themometer in a link. Bring internal temp to 160 for about 30min and pull out. Let cool to room temperture and then cut into stick size of your liking.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*1st time at it*

OK, I may of already messed up and should of checked on here again, but we will see.

I mixed half and half deer and pork and did a black pepper garlic seasoning. Was running it outside, like brother bob, next to the ol smokey for the first few hours then brought it in when the drizzle started.

should of just done straight deer meat or a little beef.

A friend at work said he does a split with ground pork, so that is why I tried it.

Anyway let yall know at 0200 hrs.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, after about 6 1/2 hours I pulled them out because they look done and were shrinking up pretty good. They are a little greasy, maybe, because they are still hot. They taste really good. I stuck in the refrigerator and will be snacking on them this week.

Tomorrow I will make my second batch, but teriaki this time. How long should they last in the fridge before y'all think they will go bad?

Also what is the best cut of beef or steak to make a beef jerky? This is deer and pork logs I made with the jerky gun.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Jerky ...*

Dareeldaddy,

Here is some storing instructions I got from a jerky place in Fredriskburg. I only put mine in the freezer if it is vacuum sealed, but once opened according to this it should not be refrigerated.

BB


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I have the jerky down, however I am very interested in the little snack sticks. Any step by step instructions? I do have a grinder, but not sure on what meat to mix with the venison or what casings to use. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

I normally smoke/dry my sticks for a 6-8 hours. I bring my internal temperature to about 150. Then I will hang them in the pantry for two or three days. The longer they hang the drier and harder they become. Just depends on how you like them. I don't like fat in my sticks. I use deer meat and add about 30% lean pork. Very little or no fat. If your sticks were greasy cut down on the fat and watch you temperature. Too high of heat and your fat will melt. I also use cure #1 (pink salt) it prevents spoilage, gives the sticks a red color, and adds flavor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the help Folks. Lol brotherbob boy I was messing up from the git go. I put them in a ziplock bag then fridge.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

BrandonH said:


> I have the jerky down, however I am very interested in the little snack sticks. Any step by step instructions? I do have a grinder, but not sure on what meat to mix with the venison or what casings to use. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brandon


Look on page 2 at my post #18. The casings are 19mm mahogany colored collegen casings. They can be bought at Academt or Bass Pro etc. Any other questions PM me and I can walk ya through it. Simple simple.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Gave some of my buddies at work to sample and they LOVE IT!
They were mad I did not bring more.

When I got home I took the bag of the jerk out of the fridge and put them back in the dehydrator for an hours or so, just to get the fridge moister off it.

I just finished mixing and pumping out the second batch of deer and pork jerk sticks with a Teriyaki blend. I'm just going to run this batch in the house, cause I am fixing to hit the rack and don't want to crank up the Ol Smokey and leave the dehydrator unattended. We have a lot of skunks and possums around here.

Thanks


----------

